# Clingy wet grass



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

I've been having a problem with grooming and grass lately. It rains about twice a week in southern IL, and the grass grows like crazy, forcing us to mow the grass frequently. However with wet grass all over the yard Chester brings in super grassy legs that track grass all over the house. The grass creates large mats on his legs that are hard to get out especially when he is blowing coat now. Sooo, my question is, how do let him go outside without having to constantly deal with grass messing with blow coat season?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

The only thing that comes to mind is to use a lawn catcher attachment on the mower when cutting the lawn or if you don't have one, you can rake after mowing. The only issue I have with Tyler is that his feet and chest get soaked with the morning dew on the grass and soon the sprinkler system will be activated and that will be worse. Oh, the joys of spring and summer! I think it beats snow tumors though.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Snow tumors!?!?! ound: ound: I don't think I have heard them called that before. I love it. It is going to be my new name for them.

I have the same problem with Jack. His legs are always wet with the morning dew too. Forget about it when the lawn has been just mowed. Have you seen the doggie mugs with the bristles inside that you dip their paws into? I wonder if that would work. 

Paw Plunger?


----------



## RosieW (Apr 27, 2013)

I use a microfiber cloth to wipe Lola's legs and belly when she comes in wet. Helps a lot. Right now though the doors stay open and I can't keep up with her comings and goings.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Another thing that can HELP, although it is far from a cure-all, is to keep his legs liberally saturated with CC Ice on Ice or another silicone based spray. This makes the hair more slippery, and not QUITE as much sticks.


----------

